# Need parts for 109 cub cadet 44" deck



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

SN 441 U-1111 need parts to shim blade bearing, has old water pump style roller bearing.Any leads to where I can find parts for this new or used appreciated.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you try here?
http://onlycubcadets.net/forum/index.php


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

I tried but they were very unfriendly ,so thought I would try elsewhere.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

well that sucks...I will check around


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect this is what you are trying to find, items 25 or 25: http://www.partstree.com/parts/cub-...44-mower-deck/44-deck-drive-spindle-assembly/


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

I did finally find the parts needed thanks


----------

